# Kamelie verliert ihre Blätter



## samorai (6. Jan. 2013)

Habe mir 2011 eine Kamelie gekauft um den Teich etwas auf zu werten.Dann kam der Winter trotz Winterabdeckung ist sie mir damals stark zurück gefrohren.Da ich der Pflanze nicht nochmal so etwas antuen wollte habe ich sie wieder in einen Topf gepflanzt,um ihr diesen Winter einen besseren Schutz im Haus zu geben.Jetzt verliert sie aber ihre Blätter.
Ich gieße sie und besprühe sie auch um die Luftfeuchtigkeit zu erhöhen.Die Kamelie steht im Schlafzimmer bei circa 18 Grad,aber nicht der Sonne ausgesetzt.
Jetzt habe ich sie ins Gewächshaus gestellt um der Pflanze eine höhre Luftfeuchte ,aber auch niedriege Tempraturen zu geben.
Wer kann mir ein paar Tipps zu diesen Thema geben?Oder ist die Handhabung der __ Kamelien
nicht so schwer?Was mache ich falsch?

LG Ron!


----------



## Vera44 (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Kamelie verliert ihre Blätter*

Hallo Ron!

Wenn es eine winterharte Kamelie ist, war es in deinem Schlafzimmer garantiert zu warm. Im Gewächshaus ist sie bestimmt besser aufgehoben. Ich hoffe dass die Temperaturschwankungen der sie ausgesetzt war nicht zu groß waren. Zum Glück ist es ja jetzt nicht so kalt. Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück!


----------



## samorai (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Kamelie verliert ihre Blätter*

Hi Vera!
Ja, aber wie ist der goldene Weg für die Zukunft?Über die Überwinterung wird so wenig geschrieben. 

LG Ron!


----------



## Vera44 (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Kamelie verliert ihre Blätter*

Hi Ron!

Der letzte Winter war aber auch sehr ungewöhnlich. Die milden Temperaturen im Januar haben den Pflanzen den Frühling vorgegaukelt. Dann kam  die Kälte und alles ist kaputt gegangen.
Mir sind auch meine Palmen, die Immergrüne Magnolie und sogar ein Glanzmispelhochstamm
kaputt gegangen. Die Jahre davor haben ihnen nichts ausgemacht. Also wenn Du die Möglichkeit mit dem Gewächshaus hast, lass die Kamelie im Topf und überwintere sie im Gewächshaus. Dort ist sie geschützt und steht trotzdem kalt. Dann wird sie auch bestimmt im nächsten Jahr wieder blühen. Ich nehme an dieses Jahr hat sie keine Knospen, oder?


----------



## samorai (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Kamelie verliert ihre Blätter*

Hallo Vera!
Ich bedanke mich erstmal für Deine Hinweise.Irgendwan wird sie aber mal größer werden,soll sie dann immer noch im Topf bleiben?
Mit meinen __ Magnolien habe ich überhaupt keine Schwierigkeiten im Winter,an frostfreien Tagen gieß ich sie.

Danke Ron!


----------



## Joerg (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Kamelie verliert ihre Blätter*

Hallo Ron!
meine Kamelie verliert dauernd ihre Blätter. 
Schon das umstellen auf einen anderen Platz oder mal viel/wenig wässern reicht.


----------



## samorai (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Kamelie verliert ihre Blätter*

Hi Jörg!
Sie verliert nicht dauernd ihre Blätter.Hast Du Erfahrungen mit ihr?Im Sommer gedeiht sehr gut bei mir,aber über die Wintermonate komme ich einfach nicht klar.

LG Ron!


----------



## jolantha (8. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Kamelie verliert ihre Blätter*

Hallo Samorai,
mein altes Blumenbuch von 1969 sagt folgendes : Gilt für Camellia japonica

Ost-oder Westfenster, keine pralle Sonne,
bei Knospenansatz nicht mehr drehen, Knospen fallen ab!
Beim Umstellen Topf markieren.
Von Oktober bis Dezember 8 - 10 °
Ab Januar etwa 15 °, damit die Knospen aufgehen.
Blütezeit Januar - April
Im Sommer normale Zimmertemperatur.
Gleichmäßig feucht halten, bei zuviel Nässe *fallen die Blätter ab* und Knospen.


----------



## samorai (8. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Kamelie verliert ihre Blätter*

Hallo Jo!
Erstmal Danke,für Deinen detailierten Beitrag.Ostfenster habe ich genug,aber aus gerechnet
heute habe ich meine Camellia japonika (rosa) noch mal gegossen.
Alle Pflanzen bei denen ich den Standort über den Winter verändern muss, markiere ich immer die Südseite,also verdrehen geht nicht.
Alles hört sich stark nach Zimmerpflanze an, ins Freiland geht wohl nicht?

LG Ron!


----------



## jolantha (8. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Kamelie verliert ihre Blätter*

Hallo Ron, Freiland geht auch , aber : 
 Du müßtest mal herausbekommen, wie Deine heißt,
denn es gibt auch bis zu einer bestimmten Temperaturgrenze winterharte Sorten 
 Die Camellia japonica kann bis zu -15 Grad
aushalten, gut geschützt mit Wetterdach, aber erst,  wenn sie schon mindestens 5 Jahre alt ist.


----------



## samorai (9. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Kamelie verliert ihre Blätter*

Hi Jo!
Sie heißt "Lady Vansittart",und soll so blühen.
 

LG Ron!


----------



## jolantha (10. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Kamelie verliert ihre Blätter*

Ja, aber sie ist eine Camellia japonica .!


----------



## samorai (10. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Kamelie verliert ihre Blätter*

Hallo Jo!
Beitrag Nr. 9 überlesen? Das heißt jetzt wieder ab ins Freiland, Winterschutz rum, Dach rüber und abwarten?Ich habe nicht mehr viel Zeit, der Frost setzt wieder bei uns ein.

LG Ron!


----------



## jolantha (10. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Kamelie verliert ihre Blätter*

Ron, nein nichts überlesen ! Aber Du, Beitrag 10 !!
*aber erst, wenn sie schon mindestens 5 Jahre alt ist. * !!!!
Laß sie jetzt im Gewächshaus kühl, und laß sie einfach in *Ruhe*
Wenn es unter -15 Grad geht, gib ihr einen Schutz.


----------



## samorai (10. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Kamelie verliert ihre Blätter*

Ein fettes OKAY Jo!
Und danke für die Tipp´s!Werde ich dann so machen!

ne´n schönen Abend noch Ron!!


----------



## Jule69 (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Kamelie verliert ihre Blätter*

Guten Morgen,
__ Kamelien gehören nicht in die Wohnung, das ist einfach so. Ein kühles Treppenhaus, Waschküche oder notfalls auch mal die Garage sind da besser geeignet. Meine nicht winterharten oder noch zu kleinen stehen im GH, die Heizung springt aber erst an, wenn die Temperaturen unter 0 Grad gehen, dazu läuft ein Gebläse. Friert es nicht dauerhaft, sondern steigen die Temperaturen über Tag in den Plusbereich, ruhig die Kamelien rausstellen. Die meisten Kamelien erfrieren auch nicht, sondern verdursten, weil wenn die Erde dauerhaft gefroren ist, können sie kein Wasser aufnehmen. Ansonsten mögen sie kühle und feuchte Luft.
Samorai: In welcher Klimazone wohnst Du? Das ist schon mal wichtig, bevor man eine Kamelie auspflanzt und nicht das Alter ist ausschlaggebend, sondern die Stammdicke.
Japonicas ist eigentlich recht winterhart, allerdings haben in den letzten zwei Wintern viele ausgepflanzte Kamelien gelitten. 
Kamelien dürfen nicht verrückt oder gedreht werden...das ist absoluter Quatsch. Einzig Gießfehler werden bestraft, leider erst mit Verzögerung. 
Hast Du Dir die Wurzeln mal angeschaut, evtl. ist die Erde auch zu nass?
Berichte doch mal.  
Liebe Grüße von der Jule


----------



## samorai (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Kamelie verliert ihre Blätter*

Hi Jule!
Ich wohne in der Klimazone Berlin/Brandenburg.....hi..hi Spass bei Seite!
Also verdreht kann ich sie nicht haben, alle Pflanzen die ich zur Überwinterung "versetzen" muss, bekommen ein Zeichen,in der Regel nach Süden.
Aber ich hatte sie ja rein geholt um ihr ein Winterschutz zu bieten, da stand sie bestimmt zu
warm.Einmal in der Woche habe ich gegossen,drinnen. Wo sie noch im Freiland stand täglich.Es war vielleicht zu oft, denn die Wurzeln sahen nicht gerade berauschend aus. Am Tag hatte sie volle Sonne von 11 Uhr-15 Uhr,war bestimmt nicht so gut.
Vor kurzem hatte ich im Web gelesen, das sie ähnlich wie Rhoddodendren zu behandeln sind, so geht es das nächste Jahr mehr in den Schatten.
Wie wird denn richtig gegossen? Oder wie machst Du es!
Ach so, ich heisse Ron, nicht Samorai!

LG Ron!


----------



## Jule69 (29. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Kamelie verliert ihre Blätter*

Hallo Ron
und entschuldige, dass ich Dich mit dem Forumsnamen angesprochen habe, in anderen Foren ist das oft so...
Jetzt noch mal von vorne. 
__ Kamelien dürfen alles, aber nicht in der Wohnung stehen, ich denke mal, da hat sie einen Schlag bekommen und den jetzt auszumärzen, wird schwer. Wenn Du ein Gewächshaus hast und die Möglichkeit, dass es da nicht unter 0 Grad wird, wäre das prima. Gieße im Winter weniger, die Kamelien sind eigentlich in der Ruhephase, notfalls gibt es so Testteile, die steckt man in die Erde, um festzustellen, wie feucht die Erde wirklich ist. 
Ich vermute jetzt einfach mal, bei dieser Kamelie steckt schon der Wurm drin, die ist völlig fertig und sie wird vermutlich noch mehr Blätter abschmeißen. Evtl. versucht Du, sie umzutopfen in neue, trockener Erde...Im günstigsten Fall, wenn sie früh genug wieder rausgelassen wird, bekrabbelt sie sich, Du kannst das abgestorbene Material abschneiden und sie wird (hoffentlich) wieder austreiben. 
Volle Sonne ist für Japonicas nicht so der Renner, ich hab zwar einige Ausgepflanzte hier stehen und die blühen auch prima, aber grundsächlich wäre lichter Schatten schon besser. Bei den Sasanquas (herbstblühende Kamelien) sieht es da schon anders aus, die mögen die Sonne. 
Ach so, Du bist laut Liste Klimazone 7 a, d.h. Kamelien wollen mit Bedacht ausgepflanzt werden, da kommt es auch auf das Kleinklima an. 
Und noch mal...*Es ist Kamelien völlig egal, wie oft sie wohin versetzt oder gedreht werden.* Ich hab so viele, die ich bei entsprechendem Wetter raussetze, da mach ich mir keine Markierung oder so. Da hätte ich bei fast 200 Kamelien jede Menge zu tun. Kamelien mögen es feucht und kühl, aber es gibt auch andere Sorten. 
Nur mal zur Info:
Es gibt Sasanquas, das sind Kamelien, die überwiegend im Herbst blühen.
Dann gibt es Japonicas, die unterscheiden sich aber noch mal in früh-mittel- und spätblühende, dann gibt es noch die Higos und die Wildsorten...
In Klimazone 7 a würde ich ehrlich gesagt keine Kamelie auspflanzen, aber es gibt ja noch andere Möglichkeiten, in dieser Zone Kamelien zu genießen. 
Ich hoffe, ich könnte Dir jetzt ein bisschen helfen..
Liebe Grüße von der Jule


----------



## samorai (29. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Kamelie verliert ihre Blätter*

Danke Jule,für Deinene Bemühungen!
Ich habe Deine Anleitung sehr aufmerksam gelesen.Mein Grundstück grenzt an einen Feuchtgebiet,__ Schilf ,Wiese und noch ein paar alte Bombenlöchern.Wenn man im Sommer länger draußen ist, dann kann man riechen wie die"Wiese hoch kommt".Also ich habe ein Gefällegrundstück der Duft zieht sich dann den Hügel lang hoch,Luftfeuchtigkeit ist kein Problem.
Meine Camelie befindet sich schon im Gewächshaus,jetzt heißt es abwarten.

Danke nochmal LG Ron!


----------

